# Suche Strategiespiel mit Basenbau



## debalz (12. April 2010)

Hi!

da ich vom neuen C&C (Tiberium Scheisslight) dermaßen enttäuscht bin und die alten Teile in und auswendig kenne suche ich ein RTS mit Basenbau - am besten nicht zu altes Releasedatum aber trotzdem relativ klassisches Gameplay. Fantasy"kram" is leider nicht mein Ding ...

danke schon mal


----------



## lordofthe1337 (12. April 2010)

Company of Heroes


----------



## debalz (12. April 2010)

welchen Teil empfiehlst du lordofthe1337? die add-ons funzen doch auch als stand alone oder?


----------



## boerigard (12. April 2010)

Worum geht es dir (speziell jetzt in CoH)?
Wenn nur Multiplayer, dann reicht dir CoH Tales of Valor.
Wenn es dir um die Kampagne geht, dann auf jeden Falle das Hauptspiel und vielleicht die erste Erweiterung OF. Die Kampagne von ToV war dünn und sehr kurz.
Und ja, alle Add-Ons sind Stand-Alone.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (12. April 2010)

Supreme Comander Beinhaltet Basenbau und auch Massenschlachten. Und Online kann man es auch zocken. Und mit Mods die man an und abwählen kann wird es noch besser. Und übertrifft immer noch den Nachfolger um längen.


----------



## debalz (12. April 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich c&c nie "richtig" Multiplayer gezockt - immer skirmish/ gefecht, wenns das auch bei CoH gibt wäre das vielleicht wirklich was. hab aber keine lust mich mit zu extremen details zu beschäftigen wie z.B. ständig für jeden einzelnen Trupp Nachschub, Moral und Wartung regeln. 
und wie gesagt Basis bauen wäre superwichtig..


----------



## debalz (12. April 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich c&c nie "richtig" Multiplayer gezockt - immer skirmish/ gefecht, wenns das auch bei CoH gibt wäre das vielleicht wirklich was. hab aber keine lust mich mit zu extremen details zu beschäftigen wie z.B. ständig für jeden einzelnen Trupp Nachschub, Moral und Wartung regeln. 
und wie gesagt Basis bauen wäre superwichtig..


----------



## boerigard (12. April 2010)

debalz schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt hab ich c&c nie "richtig" Multiplayer gezockt - immer skirmish/ gefecht, wenns das auch bei CoH gibt wäre das vielleicht wirklich was.


Ja, Gefecht gibt es in CoH. Macht auch IMO Spaß.
Es gibt eine Demo von CoH, wo man auch den Gefechtsmodus auf einer Karte im 1vs1 spielen kann. Probier die mal aus. Das Balancing ist in der Demo aber einige Patches zurück, also nicht zu viel die Demo spielen .


----------



## Painkiller (13. April 2010)

Die Klassiker halt:  Warcraft und Starcraft....


----------



## Ahab (13. April 2010)

Starcraft soll aber extrem komplex sein. Ich würde auch Supreme Commander empfehlen. Macht Spaß und kostet mittlerweile nur noch "n Appel und´n Ei". Ich habs bei Media Ramsch in einem Wühltrog für 1,99 mitgenommen.


----------



## debalz (19. April 2010)

Jo-
hab jetzt die Demo von Supreme Commander 2 gezockt - fand ich ziemlich gut. Noch etwas warten bis es billiger geworden ist ......


----------



## strohmann (8. Mai 2010)

lordofthe1337 schrieb:


> Company of Heroes



was besseres gibts nicht, jetzt sogar mit Russen-Mod


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Mai 2010)

Jo Starcraft wäre vieleicht was für dich ist aber Science Fiction dafür das beste Strategiespiel was gibt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Mai 2010)

Wie wärs mit Act of War ist zwar schon etwas älter aber macht noch Spaß oder halt sachen wie Supreme Commander oder Company of Heroes


----------



## stefan.net82 (15. Mai 2010)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Jo Starcraft wäre vieleicht was für dich ist aber Science Fiction dafür das beste Strategiespiel was gibt.


 
allerdings! 
derjenige, der strategiespiele mag, wird starcraft definitiv lieben


----------



## Stefan Payne (15. Mai 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Starcraft soll aber extrem komplex sein.


Jop, ists.
Weil das Einheitenlimit recht beschränkt ist, so dass man in späteren Spielen mit 'nem Rush nicht so weit kommt.

Besonders mit den Ghosts ists etwas arg nervig.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Mai 2010)

Starcraft ist nicht so mein Ding verliere immer mit Zerks empfehlen kann ich Supreme Commander 1 den 2. habe ich wegen der schlechten Bewertungen nicht probiert.

aber das beste ist Warcraft 3 !!!


----------



## stefan.net82 (15. Mai 2010)

die heißen "ZERG", nicht "ZERKS"!


----------



## Hendrix !!! (15. Mai 2010)

Sorry "ZERG"! 

aber das beste ist Warcraft 3 !!


----------



## Veriquitas (15. Mai 2010)

Warcraft ist auch gut aber anders wegen den Helden.

@ Stefan Payne

Da sag ich nur ,,Nuclear Launch Detected´´ !


----------

